# #TshirtTuesday - Printing and Design Inspiration



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

A new year has just started and at Printsome we couldn’t be more excited about it. Whether you are in the UK or somewhere more exotic, we want to give T-shirt printing enthusiasts and design lovers some fresh and beautiful inspiration each week.










With today being the very first #TshirtTuesday of 2014 there’s no better time to kick off our NEW series which will keep you up-to-date with awesome T-shirt printing and design image deliciousness every week.

Each article will have a different, hand-picked theme based on our teams’ suggestions, likes and trends. From typography to sci-fi characters, football to memes; we can assure that you won’t get bored with what we’ll be offering every Tuesday for the next 52 weeks.

With all that inspiration you will be sure to jump on to the T-shirt printing train this year and, of course, if you’re in the UK don’t forget that we are here to help you with any printing needs you have.

So, get ready to start a weekly journey through the coolest printed T-shirts found anywhere on the World Wide Web, enjoy.


----------



## quasar0018 (Jan 7, 2014)

great shirt designs..


----------



## klydesignstudio (Jan 9, 2014)

Great work by the way. Are your work copy right free?


----------

